

China Disable all domain that end with "google.com" - lispython

After disable some function, china disable all domain name that end with "google.com" just now.<p>like gmail, google reader, google group etc.
======
khafra
[http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/167282/china_a...](http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/167282/china_appears_to_block_google_sites.html)

Appears to be true. It's not entirely surprising that the government would
crack down in some way, with the controversy over their looming spyware
requirement; but it's surprising that it's directed against the one company
most famous for meeting their censorship requests.

------
mahmud
Imagine if China goes Bing or Yahoo overnight? scales will be tipped, even if
google returns after a few days.

Zhongguo == HUGE.

